# BSR tire compound



## tourque56 (Apr 19, 2004)

What compoud of BRS is equal to a Jaco White? I would like to try BSR due to the fact that Jaco's chunk so easy. Thanks for the info in advance


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

tourque56 said:


> What compoud of BRS is equal to a Jaco White? I would like to try BSR due to the fact that Jaco's chunk so easy. Thanks for the info in advance


Tourque- A Jaco White is a 25 duro. The nearest BSR equivalent would probably be a Green w/a duro in the 30's. RC4Less has a White compound in 25 duro (equal to Jaco & doesn't chunk!).
-George


----------



## jajnmj (Apr 1, 2004)

*tires*



irvan36mm said:


> Tourque- A Jaco White is a 25 duro. The nearest BSR equivalent would probably be a Green w/a duro in the 30's. RC4Less has a White compound in 25 duro (equal to Jaco & doesn't chunk!).
> -George


stay with a BSR white, very good traction.


----------



## philb1 (Sep 29, 2001)

BSR also offers a Pearl White compound for more traction.On my durometer pearl=30,white=34.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

It seems that most of the Jaco compounds chunk easier especially the softer compounds like pink,white and greens. The harder purples seem to just pull away from the outside edge. The glue itself or the process sucks! I have been running the BSR's with great success!


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear that you have had a problem with the Jaco tires. I'm sure they (Jaco) would of gladly replaced any defect as far as foam pulling away from the rim due to the glue. I'm not sure what type of racing you are doing, as far as road course or oval, but if the tire is chunking, it would be from hitting boards. Even BSR's will chunk if you hit the boards. Maybe you could run rubber tires, if you are running on-road touring. They would be more durable. This is not a flame on your capability, just some statements from another racer. I'm not sure that this will influence your decision in anyway. Just stating a fact that if you hit boards, which we ALL do, that the tires may and will chunk. that would be with any brand Jaco, BSR, TRC, T.M 's ant foam tire.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I agree we all hit the wall!!! No matter what brand tire you have they will chunck from hiting the wall.


Brandon Snyder


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

I understand that hitting the wall will chunck tires. But I have run Jaco's in the past (8 years) and didn't have any issues with them. Most of our oval racers have switched to BSR's for quality reasons. I used Jaco's (for the last time) about 2 years ago and ran my heat races never hitting a board or another car and came back to find the RR and RF outside edge starting to chunk. BSR's will run down to the fuzz on the rim w/o chunking. I don't think it is the foam but the glue not bonding with the plastic rim. I was able to pull the foam back and feel the smooth rim with the glue still on the foam.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

i experienced the same problems with Jaco tires at the roar nats at Halo. Both the RF and RR foam was pulling away from the rim on the outside edge. 

After talking to some, they thought it might have been the combo of using Paragon and cleaning my tires with denatured alcohol.

Also I know not every pair of tires is gonna durometer the same but I had some Jaco white rears that on thte duromter went like 35 on edges and 37 in the middle which seems right. Then I got some from another batch that went 32 in the middle and 50 in the center. I was using them as a left rear and they acted like 2 totally diff tires on the track.


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

tourque56 said:


> What compoud of BRS is equal to a Jaco White? I would like to try BSR due to the fact that Jaco's chunk so easy. Thanks for the info in advance


 tourque56, White would also be what you would want in the BSR line of compounds.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

I found that when I began truing the JACO to a 2.25 to 2.23 diameter the only time I encounter chunking is when hitting something. Ran one set of tires for three or four weekends. Tried a set of rc4less tires and found their foams tend to be softer than JACO (black fronts, white rears) the Cream rc4less is close to the JAC) white can't remember what is comparable to the black (it may be the Tan or Double Black). Those who used BSR said they weren't consistant and others that used JACO are using TRC not as soft as the JACO.

It just seems that each brand of foam even with the same color has a slight difference in the way it handles even when the durables rating is close.


----------

